# Snow-ex 7500 or 8500



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking into a spreader and my dealer quotes these with a $2000 difference. Why should I pay an extra 2k to hold a half a yard more of material? There must be a different motor in the 8500 or something.... Thanks in advance.


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

We have the 7500 for the last 5 years and it works great. We were in the same ball park and could not see spending the extra money. We started out using it for sand/salt mix and it worked great for it and then the customers did not want the sand mess tracking into there buildings and then the clean up at the end of the year so we went straight to ice melt. Had to put a extension over the auger towards the back about 8" long so the ice melt would not fall out the back. But it works great for ice melt as well.


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

One difference I have found is they use different controllers. I just cant see spending 50 percent more to hold 25 percent more.


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

After thought...
BTW I get it, less time to travel and get more material: Fuel, time...
I could see maybe like $800 difference. Not $2000


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

The controller on it is nice. We got spoiled when we went to this. Before we had a gas powerd one and you regulated it by engine rpm and that was it. The vibrator on it is great for when you are getting low. For the extra amount of money is it worth making a trip or two more for that extra half yard? Everyone has different opinions on that.


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

I have the 7500. On its 3rd season now, but there is a extreme flaw in the spreader. There is no gate to stop the flow of material when its loaded. 

Sure people have said "stick a bag back back there while traveling", but for the money, they should have put a gate to control this.

Other than that, its been a great spreader.


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

Anybody know if this is an issue with the 8500 as well?


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

BTW I have never used a gas powered spreader, not sure why anybody would prefer that these days.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

My 8500 doesnt spill out when loaded. I have the baffle that runs the length of the auger. Not sure what the 7500 baffle is like.


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

I also would like to point out, I am putting the salter in a 2010 F 350 SRW short bed. Anybody else think Im too heavy if I get the 8500 and load it up? You also have better visibility with the 7500, as it is smaller/shorter.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

If I remeber correctly the 8500 (could be the 8550) had a bigger motor and has auto reverse which the 7500 doesn't have. When i bought our 7500 you didn't get a tarp cover or the work light either,
Steve


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

I got the 8500 and extremely happy!!! Controller is way upgraded from vee pro 8000


----------



## MConst (Sep 26, 2012)

Regardless of which spreader you choose, I would definitely consider a full set of Timbrens for your truck. I have an 8500 on my diesel 250. I fill it level and the Timbrens make all the difference. I only travel between a few local retail centers at low speed and I feel comfortable.


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice everybody. You think I need timbrens in my 2010 f350 srw? short bed. Only has 27k miles on her, so still pretty stout. The 7500 they say i can do 2 yds mounded if need be, say for in a parking lot or something. What do you guys think? I have been told by a couple dealers that the 8500 is too much for a srw short bed. Its also almost 2 grand difference in price.


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

I run 6 8500s. Love them. It is was better then the 7500 I used to run. Also I have several in F350 srw short beds.


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

Do you need to leave the tailgate on the short bed srw to hold the 8500? Thanks for the reply. 

Lets be real here for a second 
Legally and in regards to safety, in NYS, is the 8500, with say 2 yards of material, too heavy for the f350 short bed srw? I understand you can probably put 10000 lbs in the back of this truck and go down the road. However, I like to feel safe while driving around from house to house. I like to pass DOT and not have to worry about it. 
Personally I would rather stay within the means of this truck and get a bigger truck next year to hold something bigger.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have one in my 2011 f350 srw shortbed and fits perfectly, doesnt stick out any further then my vee pro 8000 did. I installed a set a firestone airbags and its very stable and safe.


----------



## Lucygirl08 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Snow ex 8500*

I have a snow ex 8500 that was purchased in Jan 2012 and used twice. It was purchased privately to maintain small apartment complexes, however, my business has taken an unexpected turn and I am selling it. I'm listing it at $6,800.00 paid $7,500.00. Might be worth the road trip. I am just outside of Hartford CT. Please let me know.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont have a ford , but a 02 sierra 2500HD and went to a pring shop and they put heavy duty leaf in the back. about the thickness of 2 stock springs.

plus look what your stuck payload it rated for , single yard is like 2000lbs. so your saying around 4000 plus weight of the salter


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds like you are trying to talk yourself out of the 8500, theIceNSnowman, to save some money on the short end. In the long run you will be much happier with the 8500 now rather than selling the 7500 later at a loss and getting the 8500 later.

I have an 8500 and trust me you will not regret it over the 7500. If you are worried about weight don't fill it all the way. I doubt that is you worry tho as you said the dealer told you you could mound it up to 2 yds. That is wrong by the way. Unless you put some box sides on the 7500 that extra half yard will be shaken to the inside of the bed by the time you turn your 1st corner leaving you a big mess to clean up..

The controller on the 8500 is the upgraded one which you can also plug in a liquid controller to in case you move up to liquids in the future. Has the larger motor and reversible trans to unclog itself if need be. 
I have my 8500 in a 2500 HD and have no problems for 2 years now. I just drive a bit slower and am on guard more when driving with it full.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*SnowEX*

We run two of the 7550's and they are awesome. Yes the 8500 will hold a bit more product, you can use the salt traxx system and offers some liquid options if you think that is in your future. Either way you won't go wrong.

As far as leaking material on the 7550 we simply taped the back of the doghouse where it joins the hopper and it eliminated the problem.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

I used to be a big Sno-Ex user but found they cant compete against a Salt-Dogg in pricing and part replacement.
BIG difference in overall purchase price and they price themselves out of the market in parts too ......if you can get them fast enough to finish the job .
Transmissions were burning up like paper . just my opinion . and yes, they were properly used and maintained .


----------



## 04 H.O. (Mar 19, 2009)

As far as leaking material on the 7550 we simply taped the back of the doghouse where it joins the hopper and it eliminated the problem.[/QUOTE]

can you explain more or show pictures im sick of loosing all my product?


----------

